# World Taxidermy Championship



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Here is a picture of the running red fox that I got a 2cd with at the World Taxidermy Championships last week in Reno  It was my first show ever and I scored 80 out of 100 possible  Now Im getting ready for the Calif State Show in June  Should be lots of fun. I plan on taking a lifesize white tail fawn, lifesize coyote, buck shoulder mount and possibly a boar with a snake..shoulder mount.. Depends on what I get done by then


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats on the 2nd place, The fox looks great, I like the idea of a mount doing something. It is a fine example of a quality job done. My taxidemist enter'd her first competition a couple of years ago (a national I believe that took place in Tennessee in 2003) with a ghost whitetail shoulder mount that was backround with a native american theme. She took a first in her catagory and a second in the open class best of show. The problem with this is she became so competition minded that it added years to the business she had already booked. Waited four years to get back a otter mount thats in a sextigon glass cabinet three weeks ago. She said she wanted to use the piece at the state competition this summer. Not real sure I want it entered after waiting so long. Still I would not change my taxidemist as every item I ever seen done by her is real art. Good luck with all you future mounts hope they all give you the satisfaction this fox has. Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Congrats! I understand that is the best place to learn/improve.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks guys  
I decided to attend the World Show for the expereince. Learned alot, met alot of great people. And Ill do the same in June for our State Show. But I just dont see competition being the main goal. I would rather spend that time and produce quality mounts that customers will be just thrilled to display in their home, office, cabin wherever. Because if THEY are thrilled they will tell their buddies.. And that means more business for me  
Im going to do a few mounts for the state show, then IM all done showing.. I might attend another World Show in a few years, but My main goal is to get alot of repeat clients. I am going to offer deer in poses that arent real common. So when a client look his/her at his wall he/she doesnt see 5 deer all looking identicle. She/He sees 5 works of art in different poses, each one different than the last one. Ill also do the typical shoulder mounts, but IM hoping the more creative clients will enjoy the different selections to choose from. I really like being creative.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice job! 
I know nothing of taxidermy, but you're right about the compitetion. It's a great place to admire another artists work and techniques. It always inspired me to keep struggling to get to a higher level of acheivment.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I just got back a mount recently, this fish a northern pike was caught on fathers day 2003. Sharing the experience with my son, made this the greatest fishing memory in my lifetime. :dance: The fish was 42 7/8 inches long and weighed in at 22lbs 2 ozs. and is in a glass coffee table. I realize there are much larger fish out there but the shared experiece was what makes this mount my pride and joy. Everytime I look at this it will keep the memory very close to my heart. Maybe this weekend I can get a picture of this and the otter mount I spoke of previous and get them posted in here.  Trapper


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats on the mount! We have a red fox vixen that brings her kits up to the door of our company to be fed. I work the night shift & she's usually there about 9:45 with the kits. She doesn't get too close but she lets the kits get close enough to be touched by some of the women that feed them. After they leave the feral cats come around, & then the possums & *****. they Rarely show up at the same time. We also have the occasional skunk. They all seem to like dry cat food. I've tried to get our ladies to quit feeding them, but the attitude seems to be that ''they are used to it now & we can't just Quit''. We see deer on our corperate front lawn all the time. We are next door to a golf course & a city park. Red fox are fairly rare here, & more so in this urban area, despite the golf course or park. Actually seeing a vixen with her kits is really pretty rare. It's been recorded on about 20 cell phone cameras though.


----------

